# Sept Throwdown Winners!!!!!



## bmudd14474

Ok after getting the scores from the 6 judges I selected this month we have a winner. 

Congrats to 

MountainRubs 

with the judges choice win

Cajun Boudin Crawfish Fatty Pork, Bacon, Rice, Seaweed, Crawfish, Bryner's SmokeHouse Appalachian Rub and Creole Sauce.

View media item 169266View media item 169267 
This was really close. Lots of great entries.


Congrats to 

Jbird 

with the viewers choice win


Seafood Extravaganza!!!! Spicy Italian sausage, Alfredo sauce, red onions, broccoli, cajun seasoned shrimp and lobster. 

View media item 169328View media item 169329


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Congratulations folks!!!!!!


~Martin :biggrin:


----------



## pokernut

Congrats to the winners...well done to all.


----------



## smokinhusker

Congratulations!!! Well Done to all that entered - and to the sponsors for really making this one happen!


----------



## fishwrestler

Congrats


----------



## chefrob

congrats to the winners and nicely done to all who entered...............


----------



## daveomak

Congrats...........     MountainRubs and JBird..... Well done...


----------



## pineywoods

Congrats to the winners and everybody else that entered there were some awesome entries


----------



## mossymo

Congrats to MountainRubs and Jbirds on your win and great looking fatties! :yahoo:


----------



## jp61

Congratulations!


----------



## scarbelly

Wow  those are great choices 

Congrats to all who entered


----------



## lrfiv

Oh holy hell, what have I gotten into? Congrats on some amazing looking fatties (I just learned what that is!).

The winners now send a sample to all the members, right? ...right?!  ;)

There are some gifted (and crazy!) culinary fabricators here, that is for sure! Well done.


----------



## big game cook

nice job guys. and the judges vote also got my vote in the semis since it wasnt in the same as mine and again in the finals. sounded good even though ive never had seeweed. great pics, great job everyone there was some great entries and good looking pics.

mine was the fiji. me and the wife pigged out on that sucker and the asparagus with french bread was shockingly great and a definate do againer. had fun again. look forward to more. awesome job winners and all who entered.

congrats
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  to the winners.

now since i voted for you twice when are you smoking me dinner moutainrubs???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





lol.


----------



## smokinginmaine

Congrats to the winners and everyone who participated. There were definitely some excellent fatties made. Now onto a very important question... What will be October/November's throwdown be? With my first throwdown under my belt, I'm itching to do it again.


----------



## jarjarchef

Congrats!!! Great job both of you....


----------



## s2k9k




----------



## mike johnson

Congratulations MOUNTAIN RUB you deserved it.


----------



## bigfish98

Congrats!  Mine was the Philly Cheesesteak Double Fattie.  I can't believe I was in the top 5 on the final voting! 

Bigfish


----------



## circuit theory

Great Job to everyone that entered and once again thanks bmudd for all the work you and the judges put in.

Can't wait to do a write up on my fatty now that all is said and done here.

OH yeah, and a Final BIG thanks to www.sausagemaker.com


----------



## artisanbeard

Congrats guys! Those crawfish look killer!


----------



## tennsmoker

Congrats to MountainRubs and Jbirds on your win and to all the others that spent hrs working on theirs,

al


----------



## jbird

*Good job everyone that was fun, and they all looked srumpdelicous! Wish we could try all of them.. Big congrats to MountainRubs *




*  tell us how that smoker works *


----------



## shoneyboy

Congratulations to the winners......They all 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!! Everyone has done an excellent job with this throw-down......I can't wait till the next one....SB


----------



## mountainrubs

Thanks for the votes Judges... My church and myself are going to love the smoker.

Thanks everyone,

Jeff


----------



## xutfuzzy

Well played!  I will be typing up my submission when I get home from work tonight!  Then I plan on sitting down to copy/paste a bunch of the fatty entry write-ups into a folder of future recipe ideas!  It was fun, and I even made the finals!


----------



## billdawg

Congrats Jbird and MountainRubs on your winning creations! Great job from all of the contestants. I never cease to be amazed at the amount of creativity and gastronomic genius that is displayed by the members here.


----------



## whtplainssmoker

Congrats to MountainRubs and the People's choice JBird!

I guess the secret to success is Seafood!  That crawfish fatty looked awesome and got my vote.

I must say, however, the BBQ Sushi was a work of art as well.  Amazing execution on that one.


----------



## zahlgren

It was a fun first throwdown! Congrats to the well deserved winners!


----------



## tatonka3a2

Congrats to MountainRubs and the People's choice JBird!   Job well done!


----------



## roller

Well done !


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Congrats to the winners.

Everyone gets a


----------



## karlee16

Good job guys that was fun!!!!


----------



## realtorterry

Good Job


----------



## anylizer

Nice job Everyone! 

Special Thank to "Sausage Maker" and the the folks behind the scene, making this possible!

A.


----------



## bearwolf

Congratulation to the winners!


----------



## JckDanls 07

First of all....  *Jeff, Thanks for the forums*... If it wasn't for you and the relentless efforts you put into this, none of this would have come to be possible.. "THANKS, BROTHER"

Next I am going to give a big *"THANK YOU"* to Sausagemaker.com ....  I am really fascinated with what y'all did (and do) for us all here at SMF

Brian... *"YOU ROCK, BROTHER"*  I can't imagine all the effort and time you had to put into this throwdown (biggest to date) as well as all the others...

MountainRubs...  "GRATS" on winning the BIGGEST throwdown to date..  I voted twice for yours... "Now bring that new smoker to the South Fl. Gathering and try to win one of Jeff's books with it"...  Here's a link to the thread...   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/121142/2nd-annual-south-florida-gathering-nov-9th-11th

Jbird...  grats to you for the peoples choice award... yours looked awesome as well... 

And to all that entered the Throwdown...  They all looked Fantabulous...  great job to everybody....


----------



## davidhef88

Congrats to the winners and great job everyone. Thanks to everyone that made this work. 


David


----------



## windshield king

congrats to the winners well done all, great throwdown!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Nice job guys!...JJ


----------



## TulsaJeff

I want to congratulate our winners! All of the entries were amazing but someone had to win. I am thankful for all of the hard work that Brian and others put into this to make it what it is. For all of the companies and folks who give prizes for these throwdowns, it is sincerely and greatly appreciated.

Now.. let's do another one!!


----------



## sam3

WhtPlainsSmoker said:


> Congrats to MountainRubs and the People's choice JBird!
> 
> I guess the secret to success is Seafood!  That crawfish fatty looked awesome and got my vote.
> 
> I must say, however, the BBQ Sushi was a work of art as well.  Amazing execution on that one.


Living and fishing on the East coast, I can't pass up anything that involves Sushi! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Congrats to you both! Simply outstanding works of art!


----------



## flareside92

I swear that this website and the people in it, have medicinal qualities.

If you know someone that suffers from Drymouth, send them here.

Problem solved!

Congratulations to the winners and congratulations to everyone for outstanding fatties.

each month my list of things to try get's longer.


----------



## ddt79

One of the best competitions in SMFs history IMO.  Big thanks to all competitors and voting members.  Congrats to MountainRubs and JBird for wonderful creations!  In closing, I would like to set up a collection for the creation of Taste-O-Vision and Smell-O-Vision and link it directly to SMF!


----------



## shinny

Congrats on the wins. When are you sending samples?


----------



## tjohnson

Another Successful Throwdown

Congrats!

TJ


----------



## sound1

Good choices, Congrats to the winners, Nicely done


----------



## blowingsmoke

Congrats to the winners and thanks to all the monster fatty ideas for the future


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Way to go...


----------



## moikel

I got my votes on before fishing trip & I was with the judges on mountain rubs creation. I thought it was really clever & original without being over the top .Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## bajafish

Congratulations!! *WOW THAT LOOKS GOOD!!*


----------

